# Sticky  A comparative review of the new ISOfrane strap



## Nalu

I received a production sample of the new ISOfrane strap two weeks ago and have been wearing it around the clock since then. I haven't dived it, but it's been wet and sweaty and stretched and otherwise treated...like any other rubber strap I own, i.e. rough.

I'll kick this off by repeating Ty's publishing of the specs as supplied by ISOfrane:
Length (buckle half, springbar hole to screwbar hole at buckle): 76mm
Length (buckle half, overall, from springbar hole to end of buckle: 96mm
Length (long half, springbar hole to tip): 132mm
Thickness at lug: 5.5mm
Thickness at end: 3.7mm
Width at lug: 24mm (22mm and 20mm coming in the next few months)
Width at buckle end: 22mm
Country of origin for straps: Italy
Country of origin for buckles: Germany
Color: Black (with blue and orange planned for the future)
My calipers are down for the moment, so I did not measure the strap myself. However as you'll see below, comparative photos are helpful in showing what it looks like relative to some more familiar straps.

Up front I'll state that the vintage isofrane strap as came with the 70s Ploprof is my favorite waterproof strap of all time. It's comfortable, looks good, comes in colors and is reasonably durable. It's as close to 'no strap' (straight wire with gain for you audiophiles) as I've worn. Of course, not many have survived since the 70s and when you can find them these days they are very expensive. I've seen colored isofranes listed for close to 1k USD :think: There are a couple of unique things about the design that make it extremely comfortable. First, the number of fenestrations (holes) in the strap make it wear cool in hot weather, always an issue with rubber. Second, the wide tang and matching slots give the strap a longitudinal flexibility that allows the strap to stretch to accommodate movement, wrist size changes due to heat, etc. It's the rarity and price of those vintage straps that contributes to the warm welcome and anticipation of the new version from ISOfrane.

For the comparative photos below, I used the following 'code' to ID the straps for those folks who may not be familiar with them. All except the vintage isofrane are readily available from their manufacturer. As a dive watch collector, I have to say that I think we're lucky to have such a selection of isofrane-styled straps across such a wide price range available to us.

*O7 PU* = Ocean7 PolyUrethane strap, aka 'Oceanfrane'
*Omega24/PO Rubber* = 24mm Omega rubber, the modern Ploprof service strap
*VI* = Vintage isofrane
*Isofrane* = ISOfrane strap from the modern company, subsidiary of Synchron Group
*TF* = Time Factors polyurethane
*O7 Si* = Ocean7 silicone strap, the one that came on the LM-1 originally (still available on the site), aka 'Floppyfrane'

The straps in this first photo are positioned in order of 'stretchiness', with the stiffest straps on the left and the floppiest straps on the right. IME, design and flexibility of a strap are key characteristics in determining how comfortable a strap will be for long term wear. Stiff straps can be uncomfortable, obviously. However, there is a limit: a very flexible strap mated to a heavy head can give you a sense of impending watch doom with rapid movements or in a current/waves.

Stretchiness was evaluated using the highly scientific method of me pulling on both both ends of the strap at once with an amount of force inversely proportional to both the cost of the strap and directly proportional to the amount of beer I'd been drinking. The amount of lengthening of the strap was similarly scientifically judged and stratified into: not much at all, somewhat, and jeez I thought I was gonna break it! 









Note the bottom lug holes are roughly aligned to show the relative lengths of the non-buckle part of the straps.

Comparison of the buckle end of the straps (same order). Again, the top lug holes were roughly aligned to facilitate length comparison.









This shot was made in indirect light so the relative shade of black could be judged. As with any forum photos, use all the pics to help judge color as each strap looks a bit different in different light, depending on the finish. Some straps are more reflective, straps with rougher surfaces tend to look lighter in direct light, etc.









The finish on the ISOfrane is mid-way between the pebbled finish of the vintage isofrane (which is partly due to age in most folks' opinion) and the very smooth rubber of the Omega 24mm (aka Planet Ocean rubber - which is how you order the strap from your Omega AD, even though it doesn't fit the PO. Don't ask :roll.

















Comparison of the buckles:








While the vintage isofrane buckle is stamped and lightweight, all of the others are an improvement in quality. Note that all of the above buckles are fixed to the strap with a springbar *except* for the ISOfrane, which uses a screwbar. Note that the ISOfrane buckle is perfectly recessed where the tang rests, preventing any sleeve grabbing or other nonsense that unrestrained tangs get into.

But the stamped always has worked fine for me and adds to the 'no strap' feel or lack thereof. The down side being it's narrow profile, which allows the keepers to slide right off the buckle end, something that can't happen with the others and likely contributed to the number of vintage isofranes missing one or more keepers.

Strap taper is also key to wrist comfort, wearability and durability. A thin strap presumably won't last as long under hard use. I've seen a number of truncated vintage isofranes which broke through the tang slots. Maybe too many slots, too close together on too thin of a strap? YMMV.

I like to see try to match the thickness of the lug end of a strap with the thickness of the case lugs - I think it makes the strap 'fit' the watch better. Equally, I've found that a watch which tapers towards the buckle is both more comfortable and easier to fasten.



















Mold marks and residue are minimal on the ISOfrane, a sign of attention to detail in the manufacturing process :-!









While I have a number of additional comparative photos to post that I will add later with comments, I wanted to get the meat of my impressions into this thread. Keep checking this first post for edits. I have included prices, but won't judge a strap based on price because Value For Money is such an individual judgment.

*ISOfrane* 100-135 USD
* very comfortable, though not as stretchy as some others; should be very durable; doesn't seem to attract lint or dust; mild vanilla odor; not much break in required; "calamari" keepers are excellent and could probably be used to refurbish a vintage isofrane which is missing one or more (as most seem to be); tapers in width 2mm from lug to buckle which the vintage one does not; black only at this time, 24mm only at this time; 208mm overall, 192mm effective by my measurements. On the LM-7 it'll fit a 9" wrist.

*Omega 24mm* 135+USD, depending on who you buy from
* smooth finish seems to repel everything; tapers to 20mm width at buckle, fairly comfortable and easy to fasten; comes in blue and black; no aroma.
*
Ocean7 PU* 50 USD
* dark black with a dull shine; not very stretchy lengthwise but molds nicely to wrist with wear and will hold the shape of your wrist for a while, like old slippers; can smell strongly of chemicals, but this varies from strap to strap IME; signed on keepers, strap and buckle; tapers to 22mm buckle; very durable; reinforced (round) lug end can lead to fitting problems and some folks don't like the look, minor shaving required to fit semi-hooded Ploprof lugs; 24mm only; black, orange, blue and purple; 205mm overall length.

*Ocean7 Si* 60 USD
* design very similar to the O7PU, but not as black and not shiny at all; a bit of a dust/lint magnet; very stretchy, giving rise to the nickname "floppyfrane", and comfortable for long term wear; can't handle heavy watch heads like the Ploprof IMO; same comments on rounded/reinforced lug ends, but since it's softer may not be as problematic to fit; 24mm only, black only; faint rubber smell.

*Time Factors* 15 GBP, extension 7 GBP
* also very comfortable and stretchy; comes with rounded/reinforced lug ends or with flat lug ends; wet suit extension offered that works with all versions; 22mm and 20mm, black only; 210mm overall length; tapers from 7mm at lugs to 3.5mm at buckle; described as polyurethane on the TF site, but feels like rubber or silicone; no odor.

*Vintage isofrane* 150+ USD
* still the most comfortable strap I've ever worn; very rare; not very durable, some have hardened or liquified over time; non-tapering; 24mm, 22mm and 20mm; black, blue, red/orange and yellow; faint rubber smell.

Finally, what I would like to see in the next edition of the modern ISOfrane:
1. More of a taper towards the free ends of the strap. I'm willing to sacrifice some durability for even a minor increment in comfort. A thinner end is also easier to feed through the keepers.
2. An extra set of keepers with each strap (or offer sets FS separately). Even with the stouter buckle, keepers will break a/o disappear over time.
3. An option for a lighter buckle of stamped metal. I know this is against the grain of bigger/heavier/higher quality (which is evident in the work done on this new strap), but TBH I've never had a buckle fail and only recently heard about a G10 buckle that broke (the G10 buckle is much more lightweight than the vintage isofrane buckle). Again, I'm willing to sacrifice some durability and beef for a shade more comfort.
4. Supplied with springbars. Now this is an area where I'd like to see some beef applied! More metal is never wasted in a springbar IMO - I have had them fail *several *times.
5. No vanilla. This is a pet peeve of mine and thankfully the production version of the ISOfrane toned things down. None would still be better however. My father worked for Armstrong Tires for over 30 years and as his son and a lifelong diver, the smell of rubber/neoprene/polyurethane is absolutely lovely :-d
6. Make an extension piece available, akin to what was offered for the original isofrane and what is now available for the TF strap.
I realise that implementing the above suggestions will raise the price of the strap, although moving to a stamped buckle should make up for the difference. Even still, I'd be happy paying 110 USD for the above strap. Alternatively, put all of the above into a 'deluxe kit' (buckle choices, extra keepers, extension) and sell it for a single price.

Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to different colors and sizes! :-!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Thank you for a well done and informative review. I'm holding out for the 22mm release and was curious as to how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?


----------



## siggy

Thanks for a great review Colin.

regards

siggy


----------



## Nalu

JimmyBoots said:


> Thank you for a well done and informative review. I'm holding out for the 22mm release and was curious as to how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?


There will be enough holes for a 7" wrist and with two keepers loose strap end control shouldn't be a problem. The ISOfrane keepers tend to stay put, unlike some other straps I own.


----------



## Zidane

Great review Colin.


----------



## DEMO111

Colin, Excellent and interesting review. Exactly the type of info I was looking for in a comparison of these straps. I have a new Isofrane on order and am looking forward to receiving it now more than ever after reading this comparison review.

Thanks. |>


----------



## Cowbiker

Colin. Thank You.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Thanks Colin. Yours reviews are always fair, accurate and detailed, beer drinking not withstanding.;-):thanks


----------



## waruilewi

Beautifully informative review, Colin - thanks for putting that together.


----------



## 7750

How high is the Ploprof-Per-Inhabitant-Rate in Tacoma ?:-!


----------



## WJBecker

May I ask; have you tried this strap over a wet / dry suit for fit and if not do you believe there would be any issues during an actual dive due to its length or ease of adjustment for squeeze during a dive?


----------



## Nalu

Not yet Bill, but I will try it on over my 5mil and add that information to the post. Doubtful that it would fit over a dry suit, but I guess it depends on the style of dry suit.

But thanks for reminding me of another item on my 'wish list' for ISOfrane - an extension piece such as is available for the TF strap and previously available for the vintage isofrane :-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Sorry GM, I deleted one and you deleted the other! I saw your post and will check length ;-)


----------



## ginandtonic

Thanks, Nalu and Subkrawler as well. I just placed my order for the pvd buckle version. I think it will look sweet on my Dwatch, and just in time for the warmer weather. 

Nalu, your pics rock.


----------



## tista

Thanks for the comprehensive isofrantic review. I was at first a bit put off by the price of the new Isofrane, but it really looks competitive to the vintage, which border on unobtanium and a bargain compared to the Omega variants. Thanks to the kindness of fellow a fellow Brooklynite, I am able to enjoy my vintage Isofrane. However, I wouldn't hesitate to get a new 20mm when they come out.

Well done, Colonel.


----------



## subkrawler

Nalu said:


> But thanks for reminding me of another item on my 'wish list' for ISOfrane - an extension piece such as is available for the TF strap and previously available for the vintage isofrane :-!


They tell me one is in the works.


----------



## pepellf

Great review thanks


----------



## Nalu

Guido, I get a 192mm effective strap length. To determine whether it will fit you on your watch, add your watch's springbar hole to springbar hole distance to 192mm. E.g., the LM-7 is ~42mm, so the overall length of the ISOfrane/LM-7 combo is about 234mm/9.2 inches.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

:thanks Thanks Colin.


----------



## Nalu

Sorry again for the crossed streams on your last post 

I'd say the differences between my measurements and the official ones are easily accounted for by the fact that:

1. I was using a plastic desk ruler and eyeballing the measurements, and
2. I was not measuring the length of rubber, but rather from the springbar hole to tip/springbar hole.

In any event, I think this strap will work for all but the largest-wristed of us (Shane, who is a 9-1/4" IIRC). Fortunately, there aren't too many watches with 24mm lug width that are short in the lug to lug dimension. However, there are short watches with 20mm and 22mm lug widths so I hope ISOfrane is keeping that in mind.


----------



## sulaco

Thanks Colin, great review. :-!
Just to add one or two things.
1. As i am looking for a blue Strap for my Ploprof i ordered a 
blue one from O7, but the color looks quite cheap IMHO
and does not fit at all to the blue of the Ploprof dial.
2. i also ordered the strap from TF in 20mm (nice price by the way)
and this one really has a strong chemical smell which i hope
will be gone when i wore it for some time. 
3. i also own the original Omega strap in black this one is from 
my point of view the best replacement for an original isofrane strap

Also can´t wait for the blue 24mm version from ISOfrane. ;-)


----------



## Graeme

That is a cracking review Colin :-! But I'm even more impressed by your watch collection, there is some serious PloProf going on there!!!


----------



## hks3sgte

Is the Timefactors strap silicon or polyurethane?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=385350


----------



## 2500M_Sub

It says poly on the site but I can tell you from experience that it is silicone. Or if it is Poly it is a very soft silicone like poly. BTW I am not a lover of silicone and wish it had been made of a more sturdy rubber. Cant wait for the Isofranes to come in 20mm and 22mm.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## rsr911

Excellent strap!! Better than factory Panerai. More comfortable and out standing value for the money, price includes buckle. Superior service and delivery!!!:-!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Excellent review Colin!

I've been wearing my Isofrane on the Emperor Tuna for two weeks now and I absolutely love it. IMO it's the best strap on the market!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gregl515

Thanks for the review. What is the qualitative difference between the Platts bands and the Isofrane. I was thinking that would be a nice band for some of my more inexpensive watches.


----------



## Nalu

Greg, beyond the description and impressions I already noted in the review, I'm not sure how to answer your question. What specifically are you looking for when you say "qualitative differences"?

IMO, both are very good straps and attractive for their price points. But I much prefer the ISOfrane strap for looks and refinement.

I can see where one wouldn't necessarily want to put a 130USD strap on a sub-500USD watch, so I agree that the Time Factors strap is a great alternative for less expensive pieces. The TF strap is certainly very comfortable, seems durable enough and comes in a selection of sizes not often found in this style of strap. It is a bit of a lint magnet however.


----------



## ecalzo

wow wow greatttt.... :-!:-!


----------



## whaler

Have the 22mm and 20mm been released for sale yet? Website to buy?


----------



## romeo-1

whaler said:


> Have the 22mm and 20mm been released for sale yet? Website to buy?


Next month I heard...


----------



## manitoujoe

FYI, I just got word from ISOFRANE:

Dear Mark, thank you for your email, currently there are no plans for a blue strap, sorry

Thank you
We appreciate your business

isofrane.com
a Synchron Company


----------



## craniotes

*The best of the best...*

Like Spring-Driver, I have an Isofrane on my Emperor, and I have to agree that this is hands down the best dive strap currently on the market. Once the 22mm versions are available I'm getting two more -- one for my Incursion (PVD Retrosicuro buckle, like the one on the Emperor), and one for my SEAL (naked steel Retrosicuro buckle).

On the Emperor:









Regards,
Adam

PS - It's a shame that they won't be making other colors.


----------



## Nalu

Adam (and others), I think it's just a matter of making the demand known to the company. They are a specialty brand whose market is going to be WISs (and probably if my guess is correct, an OEM supplier). If we want orange/blue/whatever color and make it known to them, that will have an influence on their future plans.


----------



## sulaco

Well i think they really owe us a Blue Isofrane, don´t they ;-)
I was eagerly waiting for one in 24mm and 20mm and now 
they skipped it. :-(
How do we make them change their mind, a collection of preorders:think:


----------



## romeo-1

sulaco said:


> Well i think they really owe us a Blue Isofrane, don´t they ;-)
> I was eagerly waiting for one in 24mm and 20mm and now
> they skipped it. :-(
> How do we make them change their mind, a collection of preorders:think:


As Colin said...you've got to make your wishes known. If you want a blue Isofrane then tell them. If enough people tell them then it will happen. Good business is giving the consumer what they want.


----------



## Piston Honda

Great review that helped me decide between this and the Hirsh. I really don't care about having multiple straps. This is the first time I've ever bought a strap outside of the ones that came with my watches and boy was I happy.

I just got mine yesterday with the rounded buckle (I want to see the name on the buckle when I flip my wrist over ;-) ) and after wearing it straight for the last 2 days here are my opinions:

-If you're hesitating to get this then don't. It is everything that has been said and better once it's on your wrist. Totally worth the price.

-It fits my 9 inch wrist with room to spare.

-It looks absolutely stunning. Surprisingly to me people noticed the new strap when the only compliments before were for the mesh bracelets that I have

-Very confortable and the watch grips to your wrist

-My only negative like Colin mentioned is the vanilla scent. Very overpowering in my opinion. I wore cologne yesterday but people actually stopped and sniffed me. It was due too the vanilla.

When the orange one comes out I'll be one of the first ordering it. That's how much I like the look and feel of them.

Hope this helps the people on the fence.


----------



## Nalu

Received an email reply to a message I sent to Isofrane about colored straps. Here is an excerpt:

We are working on the 22mm strap in black, blue and orange, those should be available in 4-5 weeks

Also the note commented that they will be making a 24mm strap in blue :-! Thanks to the folks who contacted Isofrane to let them know what they wanted, well done!


----------



## craniotes

Man, I am all over the 22mm blue strap for my MCDC and the orange strap for my SEAL (and Emperor, though I do prefer the look of 24mm straps on that beast...).

This is great news, Colin. |>

Regards,
Adam


----------



## mattcantwin

Piston Honda said:


> ... but people actually stopped and sniffed me.
> 
> It was due to the vanilla.


:think:

Maybe it's time I give people a break and buy one.


----------



## akitadog

Hi,

I just recently received my new Ispfrane Black 22mm Strap with PVD Buckle and it is a great strap. I will even say the best I have had yet.
Here are some quick pictures with my Titanium diver on Isofrane strap:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tawatec-titan-black-diver-da-house-500743.html

Regards,

akitadog


----------



## fresno1232001

Colin- I just scanned your review. Well done. Question- Somebody on the Citizen Skyhawk thread mentioned Isofrane and that got me over here. Are the Isofranes so stiff and hard that they could leave marks on a Skyhawk where they meet the case? Most Skyhawk buyers don't buy them to dive, probably. They are an attractive bauble. I'm on the verge of buying one myself. You divers probably use real diving watches and wouldn't care much if they get scratched by an Isofrane. Staying alive while diving is probably your main concern. I've never seen an Isofrane strap in person so I don't know how stiff and hard they are. 

You say you wish the Isofranes came with spring bars, so they come with none? You use whatever springbars came with your watch, including the ones that come with a SS bracelet, I guess. If one is using springbars that don't have the same diameter as the openings in the end of the Isofrane strap, wouldn't that produce a strap that is wobbling around on the springbar if the bar is too small a diameter? I wonder if one can buy springbars of different diameters (as well as different widths, of course).


----------



## Nalu

The Isofrane straps are softer and more pliable than any rubber Citizen strap I've ever used, so I wouldn't expect them to cause any problems with marking up a case.

IMO, all straps should come with a set of springbars as a matter of courtesy. Not all companies do so IME. Springbars are available in a variety of diameters. Springbars which are too loose and springbars which are too tight can both cause problems.


----------



## sml

Nalu said:


> Finally, what I would like to see in the next edition of the modern ISOfrane:
> 1. More of a taper towards the free ends of the strap. I'm willing to sacrifice some durability for even a minor increment in comfort. A thinner end is also easier to feed through the keepers.
> 3. An option for a lighter buckle of stamped metal. I know this is against the grain of bigger/heavier/higher quality (which is evident in the work done on this new strap), but TBH I've never had a buckle fail and only recently heard about a G10 buckle that broke (the G10 buckle is much more lightweight than the vintage isofrane buckle). Again, I'm willing to sacrifice some durability and beef for a shade more comfort.
> 4. Supplied with springbars. Now this is an area where I'd like to see some beef applied! More metal is never wasted in a springbar IMO - I have had them fail *several *times.


Just received my ISOFRANE ...
1. AGREE
2. AGREE
3. AGREE

when will it happen?


----------



## sml

i've been wearing my isofrane for a few weeks now.
unfortunately it is actually not very good and quite uncomfortable on the wrist.
because the strap is so thick it does not bend/mould comfortably around the wrist, and it makes the strap very bulky.
so this $100 isofrane not for me.


----------



## Nalu

ylW4U93 said:


> But thanks for reminding me of another item on my 'wish list' for ISOfrane - an extension piece such as is available for the TF strap and previously available for the vintage isofrane :-!


The straps came with a wetsuit extension piece when they first appeared and I just looked on the site and they are still available. Click on the "dive extensions" tab.


----------



## Nalu

I'm glad that folks enjoy their Isofrane straps, but please note that this is a thread about a comparison of the modern Isofrane straps to other similar straps. Also, it's a place to get questions answered about the strap before one buys and has a problem. There are several other threads on the DWF for posting pictures of your straps mounted on watches.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

Can somebody explain to me why ISOfrane watch bands are so expensive? They are rubber or plastic right? Are they any tougher than a NATO watch band $10?


----------



## sonoronos

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Can somebody explain to me why ISOfrane watch bands are so expensive? They are rubber or plastic right? Are they any tougher than a NATO watch band $10?


Yup. It's called marketing. Make it unique, put up banner ads, and charge a lot of money for it.

People pay 10x as much for a little more rubber and some styling. In the end, you could still cut it with a sharp pair of scissors. Such is life...no shame in a $10 nato strap...as long as it serves its purpose!!


----------



## sml

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Can somebody explain to me why ISOfrane watch bands are so expensive? They are rubber or plastic right? Are they any tougher than a NATO watch band $10?


the standard rate for the straps are about US$25-30 ..... Bonetto Cinturini - Diver & Sport Watch Straps - Italian Rubber Watch Bands - Cinturini per orologio in gomma - Correas de caucho para relojes

i think the ISOfrane is made in the same place, so you pay about extra $70 for the fancy name & design.


----------



## sidecross

sml said:


> the standard rate for the straps are about US$25-30 ..... Bonetto Cinturini - Diver & Sport Watch Straps - Italian Rubber Watch Bands - Cinturini per orologio in gomma - Correas de caucho para relojes
> 
> i think the ISOfrane is made in the same place, so you pay about extra $70 for the fancy name & design.


The original Isofrane straps made over 40 years ago are still in service.

I am not sure you can say the same for those whose costs are quite a bit less.


----------



## sml

sidecross said:


> The original Isofrane straps made over 40 years ago are still in service.
> 
> I am not sure you can say the same for those whose costs are quite a bit less.


dont get caught up in the hype.
read the reviews and the current/new version is not identical to the old version.
if they are made in the same factory at BC and the same rubber, then they can't be that magical (albeit BC straps are good).
i guess being mega-thick adds a few years to their longevity.


----------



## sidecross

sml said:


> dont get caught up in the hype.
> read the reviews and the current/new version is not identical to the old version.
> if they are made in the same factory at BC and the same rubber, then they can't be that magical (albeit BC straps are good).
> i guess being mega-thick adds a few years to their longevity.


It may be or maybe not 'hype', but I will be the one who will decide for myself. I have two Isofrane and have no buyer's regret. ;-)


----------



## sml

sidecross said:


> It may be or maybe not 'hype', but I will be the one who will decide for myself. I have two Isofrane and have no buyer's regret. ;-)


no-one ever said that it wasnt your decision .. no need to make obvious statements that 'you will decide for yourself'. of course it is your decision. it is your money afterall.

i'm not anti-isofrane ... i bought one and tried it out, but i didn't really like the super-thick strap. i prefer thinner straps. no big deal. if you like thick straps, then they are a very nice strap.
whether it is $100 or $30, i dont really care if i loved the design .. it is only $70 difference.
pity it wasnt a bit thinner  .. if it was, then i would buy a couple.


----------



## Chris S.

OOooopps


----------



## Lemper

sonoronos said:


> Yup. It's called marketing. Make it unique, put up banner ads, and charge a lot of money for it.
> 
> People pay 10x as much for a little more rubber and some styling. In the end, you could still cut it with a sharp pair of scissors. Such is life...no shame in a $10 nato strap...as long as it serves its purpose!!


Yeah, the best example of this - APPLE!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen

Nalu said:


> Mold marks and residue are minimal on the ISOfrane, a sign of attention to detail in the manufacturing process :-!


You have a production sample, and the mould has probably produced very few pieces, which is why there are none or very few mould flashes and other marks.

When the production rate increases the mould gets worn, and mould flashes will likely get bigger, as the mould parts will not fit together just as good as they have earlier.

The cost of the mould is a big part of the production costs, and the mould is not likely to be replaced before it breaks down entirely, so you really can't say anything on how the visual quality of the straps will be like going forward.

Having said that, I might add that a rubber strap like that, or at least any of the other straps with PU, doesn't cost more than 5$ to produce depending on where in the world they are manufactured, and depending on how many cavities the mould has.


----------



## Con6tY5efs

comes in blue and black; no aroma.


----------



## isofrane

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Can somebody explain to me why ISOfrane watch bands are so expensive? They are rubber or plastic right? Are they any tougher than a NATO watch band $10?


*The isofrane strap is the best rubber strap money can buy, its is the only strap available that has the soft feel of leather on the wrist, the softness, comfort of wear and durability are unmatched, the compound used for isofrane is unique and is not the same like any other rubber/silicone strap you can buy. Enough said, get 3rd party opinions from our customers, not from isofrane, please read hundreds of reviews on WUS and google isofrane and you will know why. from entry level to customers who buy high end watches, all remove their $10 to $300.00 branded strap and use the isofrane instead to get the best comfort and balance for their watches. *


----------



## isofrane

sonoronos said:


> Yup. It's called marketing. Make it unique, put up banner ads, and charge a lot of money for it.
> 
> People pay 10x as much for a little more rubber and some styling. In the end, you could still cut it with a sharp pair of scissors. Such is life...no shame in a $10 nato strap...as long as it serves its purpose!!


*Hi, have you tried one yourself?, I guess No, so you don't know what you are missing, please read the customer reviews and don't listen to what the manufacturer is saying if you think it is simply marketing BS and banners, and you will understand why tens of thousands of owners are not just wasting their money, but truly appreciate the unmatched comfort and softness they get from an isofrane). And yes you will be able to cut it with a pair of scissors, but this is not what people usually do with a watch strap.*


----------



## rajenmaniar

Very few if any rubber straps can compete with ISOfrane! Worth the price.


----------



## isofrane

sml said:


> the standard rate for the straps are about US$25-30 ..... Bonetto Cinturini - Diver & Sport Watch Straps - Italian Rubber Watch Bands - Cinturini per orologio in gomma - Correas de caucho para relojes
> 
> i think the ISOfrane is made in the same place, so you pay about extra $70 for the fancy name & design.


 This is hilarious, Bonetto makes straps from $10 to $300 and you think they are all the same?? Be realistic please !!


----------



## Spoonsey

BC for me are frustrating. Their website shows a lot of straps that supposedly are available in different colors but I can't find any retailers selling them in the sizes I want. When they can get that sorted out I might show some interest.

In my opinion the Isofrane straps are slightly overpriced but I have bought a few of them and there is no denying the quality. Plus my kids reckon they smell like cookies so what's not to like? Has anyone bought one, worn it and thought it's crap and not worth it? Be honest now. :think:


----------



## Blurter

I have ISO and BC. I like them both, but the ISO is softer and more comfy. The BC cost 1/4 of the price though and has a deployant clasp.


----------



## Razorsedge2003

Isofrane is the most comfortable rubber strap I've ever had no doubt. I do not find rubber straps comfortable at all but isofrane is the exception. They are great and are definitely worth it. I'm about to buy 2 more!


----------



## Ampho

Edit


----------



## jimmer42

I just bought an orange Isofrane to go on my Planet Ocean and have been wearing it for a couple of weeks now. My initial observations are;

1) THE best quality finish I've seen yet on a rubber strap....no additional rubber from the mould anywhere. It's also an exceptionally good looking strap.
2) fit and comfort is slightly better than my Omega OEM rubber dive strap. You can get a great fit no matter how much your wrist expands or contracts due to temperature changes. The strap grips your wrist so does not slide about, another comfort 'plus'. Bulkiness is the only area where the Omega wins.
3)looks amazing IMO. Love the retro styling. This strap would look great on most dive watches. I would recommend the orange ISO to anyone, I believe the shade of orange is just right
4) the rubber feels just about spot on....not too rigid or too supple. It's quite a thick/ bulky strap but the right amount of suppleness means it's not too unwieldy
5) some here have complained about price.....I just don't really have an issue here. My ISO cost £80 inc postage from the US. My Omega dive strap (for the PO2500) cost me £125 a couple of years back and is now more expensive. 
6) I love the vanilla scent. On my strap it is only a faint smell. I have heard that the odour is not so strong on the coloured straps

Time will tell on the longevity of the strap and thus actual quality but there is plenty of evidence of the originals lasting decades. We'll see if the new ones are as good....I'll post back in ten years!


----------



## entropy96

To answer the question of that poster in that other thread that was closed regarding the Isofrane:
I own 2 Isofrane straps (orange and black), but yep, I agree with you.
Don't think it's worth even $50, let alone $100+.


----------



## Mancuniandragon

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Isofrane is the most comfortable rubber strap I've ever had no doubt. I do not find rubber straps comfortable at all but isofrane is the exception. They are great and are definitely worth it. I'm about to buy 2 more!


I second that


----------



## xfgafzen

There will be enough holes for a 7" wrist and with two keepers loose strap end control shouldn't be a problem. The ISOfrane keepers tend to stay put, unlike some other straps I own.


----------



## pjnix

Thanks for the great write-up!


----------



## sml

zdfhsdahpin said:


> how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?


My 6.5" was fine from that perspective.

It is just a chunky strap in general so if you like big watches and chunky straps it will be fine.

If you prefer things to be more compact and slip under your shirt sleeve, then it is not the best choice.


----------



## Spoonsey

sml said:


> My 6.5" was fine from that perspective.
> 
> It is just a chunky strap in general so if you like big watches and chunky straps it will be fine.
> 
> If you prefer things to be more compact and slip under your shirt sleeve, then it is not the best choice.


Chunky, but oh so comfortable.|>


----------



## Jimmy74

I have an 8.75" wrist and don't want to spend the money if it won't fit and so have enough strap for the keepers to fit. Do any of you guys have big wrists and an Isofrane and if so will it fit like I'd like?


----------



## Mancuniandragon

Same as mine and the Isofrane Fits


----------



## Jimmy74

So are you saying you have an 8.75" wrist and it fits or a 7" wrist and it fits?


----------



## etweb

cvngh said:


> Thank you for a well done and informative review. I'm holding out for the 22mm release and was curious as to how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?


I think it also depends on your watch. I have a 6.5 in wrist and the Isofrane worked fine but I had to strap it up the second to last last hole - depending on how long the lugs of the watch are. With a 7 in wrist you should be fine though.


----------



## lxxrr

Would you guys recommend a blue strap for a MM300/black dial? Im not too into "Black on black". Wondering your thoughts?

Edit

Picked up the black. Really wish there was a charcoal option.


----------



## black watch

Great review, like the scientific stretchiness method, ha ha. You know looking at all the black rubber, I couldn’t help but to think of a Firestone ad 
If you really want to know the tensile strength of all these, I’d gladly test them to failure using a electromechanical load frame, however, they’d be destroyed.


----------



## xgjvhj

_Thank you for a well done and informative review. I'm holding out for the 22mm release and was curious as to how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?_


----------



## THG

This is a great review! Since I first read it, I ended up buying three new isofranes. However the classic vintage one always eluded me. Recently I lucked out and found a blue NOS iso and it fits and feels great on my vintage diver...
Cheers





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74

It took a while since my last post, but this thread finally convinced me to buy an Iso strap. I now have 4… and looking to get some more. Not sure if reading the review was a bad or good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001

Wow 100% match! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JShea

Just spotted this great review as I am just looking into the isofrane strap.


----------



## nnickell

Great review thank you!


----------



## JShea

Thanks very helpful as well a a very detailed good review.


----------



## maritime

I have bought one of these for diving but i must say that i was not convinced at all. I bought the extension for wetsuit but i found it useless since the Isofrane strap is large enough for wetsuit.
What i don't like is that i find it way too soft and stretchy wich makes it kind of "dangerous" to keep the watch on the forearm.
As a pro diver and with my (little) experience i find that nothing replaces a good NATO strap. 
Just for the sake of the watch, you will keep you time machine on your wrist even with a broken bar whereas with an Isofrane or other two parts bracelet you can say goodbye to your watch and powerlessly see it disapearing in the abyss...


----------



## Aquadive mod2

comodo0 said:


> I have bought one of these for diving but i must say that i was not convinced at all. I bought the extension for wetsuit but i found it useless since the Isofrane strap is large enough for wetsuit.
> What i don't like is that i find it way too soft and stretchy wich makes it kind of "dangerous" to keep the watch on the forearm.
> As a pro diver and with my (little) experience i find that nothing replaces a good NATO strap.
> Just for the sake of the watch, you will keep you time machine on your wrist even with a broken bar whereas with an Isofrane or other two parts bracelet you can say goodbye to your watch and powerlessly see it disapearing in the abyss...


Stretchy ?, dangerous? and extension is useless? is this some kind of joke?


----------



## maritime

;-)Could be for the watch.
That is my point of view. The fabric is much too soft although very smooth to wear for everyday life. I am ready to believe that it could be an advantage giving some room before it breaks but i must admit did not feel confident with that.
Yes the extension is useless for me since the strap already gives a huge space to wear on a wetsuit. I only use WET suits of 9 mm and it is way enough to wear the strap without extension.
For dry suit that maybe another issue and extension may be necessary but the best use for the extension is to put on the Astronaut coverall wich i only wear once i am asleep.


----------



## Jeaquest

Great review, thanks


----------



## Dr. Robert

I purchased a brand new Isofrane strap a couple of weeks ago but only put it the watch this past weekend......I got a 20mm strap for my Seiko MM300, which has 20mm lug width according to info I got & I also called the US service ctr. of Seiko (I have the SBDX012 50th anniversary edition)
Strap is not 20mm as they're gaps, took pics sent them by email to Isofrane, rep says that can't be, 100,000 made, I told them I must have gotten that 1 lemon.....have not heard back after I gave them info I got from Seiko.
I am not a happy watch guy at present, & am not going to buy their straps.


----------



## diggums

Get a set of calipers and send them a picture.

Isofrane's customer service staff doesn't seem to be very bright at all, I'm having some issues with them as well


----------



## subkrawler

Dr. Robert said:


> I purchased a brand new Isofrane strap a couple of weeks ago but only put it the watch this past weekend......I got a 20mm strap for my Seiko MM300, which has 20mm lug width according to info I got & I also called the US service ctr. of Seiko (I have the SBDX012 50th anniversary edition)
> Strap is not 20mm as they're gaps, took pics sent them by email to Isofrane, rep says that can't be, 100,000 made, I told them I must have gotten that 1 lemon.....have not heard back after I gave them info I got from Seiko.
> I am not a happy watch guy at present, & am not going to buy their straps.


Robert, can you take a pic to show us the problem? I've handled many Isofrane straps, and have found all to be very consistent...they all pop out of the same mold. Also, did you buy it directly from Isofrane?


----------



## diggums

Dr. Robert said:


> I purchased a brand new Isofrane strap a couple of weeks ago but only put it the watch this past weekend......I got a 20mm strap for my Seiko MM300, which has 20mm lug width according to info I got & I also called the US service ctr. of Seiko (I have the SBDX012 50th anniversary edition)
> Strap is not 20mm as they're gaps, took pics sent them by email to Isofrane, rep says that can't be, 100,000 made, I told them I must have gotten that 1 lemon.....have not heard back after I gave them info I got from Seiko.
> I am not a happy watch guy at present, & am not going to buy their straps.


I may have a solution.

The original Seiko fat bars are 2.5mm in diameter, Isofrane is designed to take generic 1.8mm spring bars. Are you using the fat bars? if so, the strap can get pinched up from all that excess friction.

In this case, "skinny-fat" spring bars (1.8mm, with 1.1mm ends) will solve your problem. You could try replacing the fat bars with generic spring bars (1.8mm with ~0.8mm ends) first if you happen to have them lying around.


----------



## Cameron Griffith

Thanks for the review! Very helpful.


----------



## The Kit

Best strap you can get period.

I wear it on my CX swiss military Argonaut 1000 and have done it for the past 5 years. Still looks brand new. Before switching to ISOFRANE I used the original rubber strap (looked horrible within a year) used a zulu stap (broken within a year) and finally a leather dive strap (hirsch chronissimo or something like that) either of the broke or looked horrible within a year.

Never wear anything else on my expensive watches.


----------



## The Kit

The Kit said:


> Best strap you can get period.
> 
> I wear it on my CX swiss military Argonaut 1000 and have done it for the past 5 years. Still looks brand new. Before switching to ISOFRANE I used the original rubber strap (looked horrible within a year) used a zulu stap (broken within a year) and finally a leather dive strap (hirsch chronissimo or something like that) either of the broke or looked horrible within a year.
> 
> Never wear anything else on my expensive watches.











Love the strap on my precious Argonaut 😍


----------



## annare

Thank you for a well done and informative review. I'm holding out for the 22mm release and was curious as to how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?


----------



## NM-1

I noticed my new black one does not have the vanilla smell. Only natural rubber.


----------



## harald-hans

annare said:


> Thank you for a well done and informative review. I'm holding out for the 22mm release and was curious as to how the Isofrane will fit on a 7" wrist? Will it be too long and have a lot of tail or do you think it will still be manageable?


I have it on my 6.5 wrist without any problem ...


----------



## demoore

I too am going through a customer service issue with Isofrane right now.
Ordered a strap that clearly appears to be used and has warpage from being buckled for some time. Also has an impression in one slot from the buckle.
I was told by rep that this may be due to the "testing device" used. Ha Ha. Funny that no other Isofrane I have purchased in the past looks like this one.


----------



## ariksokol

I've been considering one of these for my Seiko Shogun - thinking it'd be really comfortable. Has anyone put one on a Shogun and have pics?


----------



## Maddog1970

24mm Isofrane on my Spring Drive.....very comfy, easy fit....ordered direct from Aquadive on Tuesday, got it Friday....very nice strap, and very happy!


----------



## [email protected]

Great review! Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## BJK_GMT

Looking forward to receiving a black 20mm from Watch Obsession which will be going straight on my new PO 8500. Hoping it arrives before I go on holiday!


----------



## BJK_GMT

Quick question for anyone with isofrane and Planet Ocean experience..... will I require different spring bars to accommodate the 20mm isofrane? The PO is 42mm and is currently on the bracelet.


----------



## R1P

BJK_GMT said:


> Quick question for anyone with isofrane and Planet Ocean experience..... will I require different spring bars to accommodate the 20mm isofrane? The PO is 42mm and is currently on the bracelet.


Spring bars for flexible straps such as leather, rubber, canvas, etc tend to be a hair longer than those you'd use for the metal bracelet. If memory serves me well, for the PO you'd use 20mm bars on the bracelet and 21mm on anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesailor

I just switched out the strap on my Krypton Dragonfish for a blue Isofrane. Looks pretty good!

Before and after shots:


----------



## BJK_GMT

Isofrane arrived today just in time for holiday! Really happy with it, 10mins with the correct tools and ready to go. Happy to find it came with the longer spring bars which I wasn't expecting. 














I was original set on the orange but I'm happy now I decided on the black, although I'll probably pick up an orange at some point.


----------



## Ty Ku

Very nice straps. I'll be ordering the black one soon as well


----------



## mjkelly

NM-1 said:


> I noticed my new black one does not have the vanilla smell. Only natural rubber.


Can anyone else comment on whether they've stopped adding vanilla scent to the Isofrane strap?

This awesome thread has shed light on my question of what makes Isofrane better than other black, rubber straps. So, I want to try one. Unfortunately, fragrances trigger migraines for me... and the vanilla scent mentioned is a dealbreaker.

If they haven't stopped using it, is there a way to get rid of it? Can I soak the strap, boil it, leave it in the attic for a summer?

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

mjkelly said:


> Can anyone else comment on whether they've stopped adding vanilla scent to the Isofrane strap?
> 
> This awesome thread has shed light on my question of what makes Isofrane better than other black, rubber straps. So, I want to try one. Unfortunately, fragrances trigger migraines for me... and the vanilla scent mentioned is a dealbreaker.
> 
> If they haven't stopped using it, is there a way to get rid of it? Can I soak the strap, boil it, leave it in the attic for a summer?
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


I expect you've long since tried it out or decided against. I only chime in now because I also get nasty migraines, usually light-cause though. I asked the same question about the scents of the new isofrane and someone told me that theirs came with NO scent at all, not vanilla, not rubber, nothing. Still, I'd recommend trying a Bonetto Cintrini rubber strap and see how the smell treats you. I thought I'd hate the vanilla, especially after smelling one from Orbis Morgan (GAG!), but I tried one from Bonetto because I read that they are actually the company making the Isofranes, and it's luxurious in comfort and pleasantly sweet-smelling. I asked a couple people to tell me what they thought it smelled like, none said vanilla, they all said candy or cake. But no, the smell doesn't go away, not after a few months of regular wear and washing anyway.

Best of luck.


----------



## Nostalgic

I'm hoping they start to make a charcoal grey option. Anyone know of an option on that color from a different maker? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1

Nice review. I have a used one on the way and am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## johnny action

Been thinking about purchasing an Isofrane for quite some time but not sure i can justify paying over twice as much over a very similar Borealis strap. Can anyone convince me that I should? Thnx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

johnny action said:


> Been thinking about purchasing an Isofrane for quite some time but not sure i can justify paying over twice as much over a very similar Borealis strap. Can anyone convince me that I should? Thnx.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


had an Isofrane for about 2 years in daily use, gave to a friend who's been wearing it daily also for about 2 years now, and it's been outstanding quality.
never owned any of the clones, Borealis is said to be good also, so, the way I see it, Borealis is fine if you're buying the look and one of many straps present and future, 
Isofrane if it's 'the one' and you intend to keep.

having owned both Isofrane and bonetto, I don't think I'd believe them to be the same material if they told me so themselves,
it's probably the case that bonetto made the molds and produce them in their factory, but Isofrane (or their supplier) brings in the rubber compound,
just in case you own a bonetto and expect it to be the same


----------



## CGSshorty

How are those new colors coming along?


----------



## DanBYU

I am wanting the 22mm would that fot nicely for a 7 1/2" wrist? Anyone know? 

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

DanBYU said:


> I am wanting the 22mm would that fot nicely for a 7 1/2" wrist? Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


I have a 7 3/4" wrist and they fit great. Should work well for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

Why nearly no stock at the isofrane shop?


----------



## DImGR

Best rubber strap









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyjaya

very nice comparation. I always wonder how the omega feels.,.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Just picked up a 2nd hand Isofrane. Is it my imagination, or does it have a vague vanilla smell like. Bonnetto Cinturini?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctober28

Nope, not your imagination. Rubber manufacturers used to add a big dose of vanilla to their straps to cover up the funky smell.


----------



## Happy_Jake

RedOctober28 said:


> Nope, not your imagination. Rubber manufacturers used to add a big dose of vanilla to their straps to cover up the funky smell.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

Double post


----------



## brenguy

Very in-depth write up thanks for the info!


----------



## pureb

Great review, thanks for that


----------



## NY&watches

Nalu said:


> I received a production sample of the new ISOfrane strap two weeks ago and have been wearing it around the clock since then. I haven't dived it, but it's been wet and sweaty and stretched and otherwise treated...like any other rubber strap I own, i.e. rough.
> 
> I'll kick this off by repeating Ty's publishing of the specs as supplied by ISOfrane:
> Length (buckle half, springbar hole to screwbar hole at buckle): 76mm
> Length (buckle half, overall, from springbar hole to end of buckle: 96mm
> Length (long half, springbar hole to tip): 132mm
> Thickness at lug: 5.5mm
> Thickness at end: 3.7mm
> Width at lug: 24mm (22mm and 20mm coming in the next few months)
> Width at buckle end: 22mm
> Country of origin for straps: Italy
> Country of origin for buckles: Germany
> Color: Black (with blue and orange planned for the future)
> My calipers are down for the moment, so I did not measure the strap myself. However as you'll see below, comparative photos are helpful in showing what it looks like relative to some more familiar straps.
> 
> Up front I'll state that the vintage isofrane strap as came with the 70s Ploprof is my favorite waterproof strap of all time. It's comfortable, looks good, comes in colors and is reasonably durable. It's as close to 'no strap' (straight wire with gain for you audiophiles) as I've worn. Of course, not many have survived since the 70s and when you can find them these days they are very expensive. I've seen colored isofranes listed for close to 1k USD :think: There are a couple of unique things about the design that make it extremely comfortable. First, the number of fenestrations (holes) in the strap make it wear cool in hot weather, always an issue with rubber. Second, the wide tang and matching slots give the strap a longitudinal flexibility that allows the strap to stretch to accommodate movement, wrist size changes due to heat, etc. It's the rarity and price of those vintage straps that contributes to the warm welcome and anticipation of the new version from ISOfrane.
> 
> For the comparative photos below, I used the following 'code' to ID the straps for those folks who may not be familiar with them. All except the vintage isofrane are readily available from their manufacturer. As a dive watch collector, I have to say that I think we're lucky to have such a selection of isofrane-styled straps across such a wide price range available to us.
> 
> *O7 PU* = Ocean7 PolyUrethane strap, aka 'Oceanfrane'
> *Omega24/PO Rubber* = 24mm Omega rubber, the modern Ploprof service strap
> *VI* = Vintage isofrane
> *Isofrane* = ISOfrane strap from the modern company, subsidiary of Synchron Group
> *TF* = Time Factors polyurethane
> *O7 Si* = Ocean7 silicone strap, the one that came on the LM-1 originally (still available on the site), aka 'Floppyfrane'
> 
> The straps in this first photo are positioned in order of 'stretchiness', with the stiffest straps on the left and the floppiest straps on the right. IME, design and flexibility of a strap are key characteristics in determining how comfortable a strap will be for long term wear. Stiff straps can be uncomfortable, obviously. However, there is a limit: a very flexible strap mated to a heavy head can give you a sense of impending watch doom with rapid movements or in a current/waves.
> 
> Stretchiness was evaluated using the highly scientific method of me pulling on both both ends of the strap at once with an amount of force inversely proportional to both the cost of the strap and directly proportional to the amount of beer I'd been drinking. The amount of lengthening of the strap was similarly scientifically judged and stratified into: not much at all, somewhat, and jeez I thought I was gonna break it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the bottom lug holes are roughly aligned to show the relative lengths of the non-buckle part of the straps.
> 
> Comparison of the buckle end of the straps (same order). Again, the top lug holes were roughly aligned to facilitate length comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot was made in indirect light so the relative shade of black could be judged. As with any forum photos, use all the pics to help judge color as each strap looks a bit different in different light, depending on the finish. Some straps are more reflective, straps with rougher surfaces tend to look lighter in direct light, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finish on the ISOfrane is mid-way between the pebbled finish of the vintage isofrane (which is partly due to age in most folks' opinion) and the very smooth rubber of the Omega 24mm (aka Planet Ocean rubber - which is how you order the strap from your Omega AD, even though it doesn't fit the PO. Don't ask :roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of the buckles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the vintage isofrane buckle is stamped and lightweight, all of the others are an improvement in quality. Note that all of the above buckles are fixed to the strap with a springbar *except* for the ISOfrane, which uses a screwbar. Note that the ISOfrane buckle is perfectly recessed where the tang rests, preventing any sleeve grabbing or other nonsense that unrestrained tangs get into.
> 
> But the stamped always has worked fine for me and adds to the 'no strap' feel or lack thereof. The down side being it's narrow profile, which allows the keepers to slide right off the buckle end, something that can't happen with the others and likely contributed to the number of vintage isofranes missing one or more keepers.
> 
> Strap taper is also key to wrist comfort, wearability and durability. A thin strap presumably won't last as long under hard use. I've seen a number of truncated vintage isofranes which broke through the tang slots. Maybe too many slots, too close together on too thin of a strap? YMMV.
> 
> I like to see try to match the thickness of the lug end of a strap with the thickness of the case lugs - I think it makes the strap 'fit' the watch better. Equally, I've found that a watch which tapers towards the buckle is both more comfortable and easier to fasten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mold marks and residue are minimal on the ISOfrane, a sign of attention to detail in the manufacturing process :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I have a number of additional comparative photos to post that I will add later with comments, I wanted to get the meat of my impressions into this thread. Keep checking this first post for edits. I have included prices, but won't judge a strap based on price because Value For Money is such an individual judgment.
> 
> *ISOfrane* 100-135 USD
> * very comfortable, though not as stretchy as some others; should be very durable; doesn't seem to attract lint or dust; mild vanilla odor; not much break in required; "calamari" keepers are excellent and could probably be used to refurbish a vintage isofrane which is missing one or more (as most seem to be); tapers in width 2mm from lug to buckle which the vintage one does not; black only at this time, 24mm only at this time; 208mm overall, 192mm effective by my measurements. On the LM-7 it'll fit a 9" wrist.
> 
> *Omega 24mm* 135+USD, depending on who you buy from
> * smooth finish seems to repel everything; tapers to 20mm width at buckle, fairly comfortable and easy to fasten; comes in blue and black; no aroma.
> 
> *Ocean7 PU* 50 USD
> * dark black with a dull shine; not very stretchy lengthwise but molds nicely to wrist with wear and will hold the shape of your wrist for a while, like old slippers; can smell strongly of chemicals, but this varies from strap to strap IME; signed on keepers, strap and buckle; tapers to 22mm buckle; very durable; reinforced (round) lug end can lead to fitting problems and some folks don't like the look, minor shaving required to fit semi-hooded Ploprof lugs; 24mm only; black, orange, blue and purple; 205mm overall length.
> 
> *Ocean7 Si* 60 USD
> * design very similar to the O7PU, but not as black and not shiny at all; a bit of a dust/lint magnet; very stretchy, giving rise to the nickname "floppyfrane", and comfortable for long term wear; can't handle heavy watch heads like the Ploprof IMO; same comments on rounded/reinforced lug ends, but since it's softer may not be as problematic to fit; 24mm only, black only; faint rubber smell.
> 
> *Time Factors* 15 GBP, extension 7 GBP
> * also very comfortable and stretchy; comes with rounded/reinforced lug ends or with flat lug ends; wet suit extension offered that works with all versions; 22mm and 20mm, black only; 210mm overall length; tapers from 7mm at lugs to 3.5mm at buckle; described as polyurethane on the TF site, but feels like rubber or silicone; no odor.
> 
> *Vintage isofrane* 150+ USD
> * still the most comfortable strap I've ever worn; very rare; not very durable, some have hardened or liquified over time; non-tapering; 24mm, 22mm and 20mm; black, blue, red/orange and yellow; faint rubber smell.
> 
> Finally, what I would like to see in the next edition of the modern ISOfrane:
> 1. More of a taper towards the free ends of the strap. I'm willing to sacrifice some durability for even a minor increment in comfort. A thinner end is also easier to feed through the keepers.
> 2. An extra set of keepers with each strap (or offer sets FS separately). Even with the stouter buckle, keepers will break a/o disappear over time.
> 3. An option for a lighter buckle of stamped metal. I know this is against the grain of bigger/heavier/higher quality (which is evident in the work done on this new strap), but TBH I've never had a buckle fail and only recently heard about a G10 buckle that broke (the G10 buckle is much more lightweight than the vintage isofrane buckle). Again, I'm willing to sacrifice some durability and beef for a shade more comfort.
> 4. Supplied with springbars. Now this is an area where I'd like to see some beef applied! More metal is never wasted in a springbar IMO - I have had them fail *several *times.
> 5. No vanilla. This is a pet peeve of mine and thankfully the production version of the ISOfrane toned things down. None would still be better however. My father worked for Armstrong Tires for over 30 years and as his son and a lifelong diver, the smell of rubber/neoprene/polyurethane is absolutely lovely :-d
> 6. Make an extension piece available, akin to what was offered for the original isofrane and what is now available for the TF strap.
> I realise that implementing the above suggestions will raise the price of the strap, although moving to a stamped buckle should make up for the difference. Even still, I'd be happy paying 110 USD for the above strap. Alternatively, put all of the above into a 'deluxe kit' (buckle choices, extra keepers, extension) and sell it for a single price.
> 
> Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to different colors and sizes! :-!


Very detailed review, thanks


----------



## KOB.

Great review, I have something similar to the TF (obvious cost differential). The strap is fine, but needs one more adjustment hole to be able to tighten tight enough (pity that). It's clear that would not be an issue with the ISOFRANE (or any of the others for that matter). And I bought a second from a different vendor, but it had the same dimensions with it being one hole short of a good fit. I am seriously thinking of splashing the readies on the genuine article if it's available in 22mm width.


----------

